# bike tubbing



## bunnymansp (Oct 25, 2010)

is it possible to use inner tubing from bikes for bands ? ,Thanks


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

bunnymansp said:


> is it possible to use inner tubing from bikes for bands ? ,Thanks


I have used the thin old type off the racing bikes with the very thin wheels before, is not great, but ok if you have nothing else, jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The stuff I tested is useless. Maybe there are some brands that make decent types, but I haven't found any.

Here is what you can use if you don't have a source for Thera band or other rubber sheet material:

- Office rubber (chained)
- tubular catheder rubber (every pharmacy has those)
- condoms

Jörg


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Bicycle inner tube is ok to use and it is used 90% of the time on slingshots in the philippines


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I use Danskin yoga straps there a little slower but still hit pretty hard.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

lucifer93 said:


> Bicycle inner tube is ok to use and it is used 90% of the time on slingshots in the philippines


Well maybe they have different inner tubes there. What you can buy here is junk.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Bicycle inner tube is ok to use and it is used 90% of the time on slingshots in the philippines


Well maybe they have different inner tubes there. What you can buy here is junk.
[/quote]

Yes they have alot but not 90% of times.They are using this other kind of rubber comes in 2 thickness one is 1 mm the other is like 1 3/4 mm many different color.I might post a pic later. The inner tube is useless really I can spit harder ,however up to 6 meters with a good size of stone can kill small birds anyway.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> Bicycle inner tube is ok to use and it is used 90% of the time on slingshots in the philippines


Well maybe they have different inner tubes there. What you can buy here is junk.
[/quote]

Yes they have alot but not 90% of times.They are using this other kind of rubber comes in 2 thickness one is 1 mm the other is like 1 3/4 mm many different color.I might post a pic later. The inner tube is useless really I can spit harder ,however up to 6 meters with a good size of stone can kill small birds anyway.
[/quote]

Yes 90% of the time it is used i'm talking about the tribes that live in the mountains. I own three of these slingshots that are made from tree roots the pouch is very big used for shooting big stones as ammo for hunting. I have had these given to me as gifts in some really remote places i very much doubt a tourist would be able to get to most of these places i have gone with my father inlaw. His company pay the rebels alot of money so not to be killed or kidnapped. The wrapping is what Flatband descibed as an African wrap in one of his youtube videos.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

I tried the bicycle inner tube .

It's ok. The power enough for hunting sparrow.

take it if you settle for low speed shooting.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> Bicycle inner tube is ok to use and it is used 90% of the time on slingshots in the philippines


Well maybe they have different inner tubes there. What you can buy here is junk.
[/quote]

Yes they have alot but not 90% of times.They are using this other kind of rubber comes in 2 thickness one is 1 mm the other is like 1 3/4 mm many different color.I might post a pic later. The inner tube is useless really I can spit harder ,however up to 6 meters with a good size of stone can kill small birds anyway.
[/quote]

Yes 90% of the time it is used i'm talking about the tribes that live in the mountains. I own three of these slingshots that are made from tree roots the pouch is very big used for shooting big stones as ammo for hunting. I have had these given to me as gifts in some really remote places i very much doubt a tourist would be able to get to most of these places i have gone with my father inlaw. His company pay the rebels alot of money so not to be killed or kidnapped. The wrapping is what Flatband descibed as an African wrap in one of his youtube videos.
[/quote]

One of these tribes are called the Mangyan there are different ones from diffrerent provinces. The tree where they dig the root up from to make the slingshot is a Guava or Acacia and the tagalog word for slingshot is tirador ti ra dor or tee rah dor


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> Bicycle inner tube is ok to use and it is used 90% of the time on slingshots in the philippines


Well maybe they have different inner tubes there. What you can buy here is junk.
[/quote]

Yes they have alot but not 90% of times.They are using this other kind of rubber comes in 2 thickness one is 1 mm the other is like 1 3/4 mm many different color.I might post a pic later. The inner tube is useless really I can spit harder ,however up to 6 meters with a good size of stone can kill small birds anyway.
[/quote]

Yes 90% of the time it is used i'm talking about the tribes that live in the mountains. I own three of these slingshots that are made from tree roots the pouch is very big used for shooting big stones as ammo for hunting. I have had these given to me as gifts in some really remote places i very much doubt a tourist would be able to get to most of these places i have gone with my father inlaw. His company pay the rebels alot of money so not to be killed or kidnapped. The wrapping is what Flatband descibed as an African wrap in one of his youtube videos.
[/quote]

Lol I am affraid to go to mountains as of the rebels can kill you fast or at least kidnap you. .Whereii live they use like 50-50 inner tube -and this other kind of rubber. Lot of kids use them mostly and still considered az a toy !! they also call it elastico !! and I guess few other names depends on area.I did g oto hunt to a remote place then next day I heard they kidnaped a woman just there lol. In the Philippines, better to be scared then sorry larter !!


----------



## bunnymansp (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah it is going to be just a temporary thing till i can get some money coming in for my hobbies thanks everyone gotta lotta feed back within 12 Thanks Joerg great idea


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

From what i understand bike innertubes from "yesteryear" were good for flatbands. But of course yesteryear is no longer here, and the new tubes are junk for elastic purposes like slingskot bands.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

bunnymansp said:


> is it possible to use inner tubing from bikes for bands ? ,Thanks


Hi,

Once upon a time there still existed (red bicycle innertubes) those did work well, I came upon red bicycle innertube by some miracle in the mid 90s. My brother's friend had acquired some of this red bike innertube from a supplier in Argentina, it had a decent stretch it shot about as good as some of the tubes out there.

But it didnt last which makes me think it was very old and they must have found these tubes in an old stock that was forgotten for years and decided to sell this to our friend's small family business.

It shot well I used to use double straps about 3/4 inch wide, shot stones quite well.

But that was short lived and not practical for today if you really want to make a slingshot now, then you must go with what's available. And red bike innertubes are not available..


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Tirador is Spanish for "thrower" the Phillipines has many Spanish lonewords integrated into their native Tegalog dialect.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

The one and only Rufus Hussey liked to use red innertube bands when they were available.


----------



## bunnymansp (Oct 25, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> The one and only Rufus Hussey liked to use red innertube bands when they were available.


im currently useing office rubber bands but it would be fun to try some inner tubes if i could find some of the stretchey kind


----------

